# 1967 CLutch Issues



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I am in the process of changing out the clutch on my 67 GTO. I tried pulling the tranny and bellhousing out as one unit and could not get it out. I am going to split them and pull the tranny out first then see where I am.

Anyone have experience with this and some suggestions.

Let me know. Thanks:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's unorthodox, but most of the time I drop the exhaust, pull the fan and shroud, pull the motor mount bolts then lift the engine up and forward just far enough to swap out the clutch parts. Usually (cars and trucks in general) there's enough room with the heater hoses and engine wiring to allow you to do this. Saves a ton of time with 4x4s.
Not sure on yours though, have you tried to raise or jack the front of the motor to push the back down? Might give you what you need to get it out.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

If the tranny won't come out with the bell housing off then that was going to be my next approach. 

Thanks for the input !!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Install a new ppilot bearing, NOT a bushing, when you re-install the trans. Also, be sure to use an alignment tool when you tighten down the pressure plate so that the trans will go back in. Doing the trans and bellhousing seperate is the best way to go. Trying to do the job with the two bolted together will only get you grief. Be sure to torque the pressure plate in 2 or three stages in a cross pattern, until you get to the final torque reading (I think it's 45lbs). Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm glad you mentioned that. I had forgotten to ask about the torque rating. I'll let you know it goes.

Thanks for the help.


----------

